# Web Development



## Kirby.exe (8. Sep 2020)

Alsooo  Ich hatte schon öfter mal ein wenig mit HTML und CSS rumgespielt und ein paar sehr sehr simple Webseiten erstellt. Jedoch möchte ich dass gerne etwas ernster nehmen um in Zukunft als Werkstudent in einem Software Unternehmen zu arbeiten. 

Ich habe mir sehr viele Videos und auch Docs zu den Basics von HTML & CSS durchgelesen. Danach hatte ich mir dann Videos angeschaut wie man überhaupt anfängt eine Webseite zu designen (in dem Video wurde Adobe Xd verwendet, ich benutze Figma). Dort hat der Video Creater ziemlich schnell einen Sketch aufgestellt und der sah auch echt gut aus. Nun sitze ich seit 3 std vor meinem Figma Workspace und überlege wie und was ich machen möchte. Mir ist bewusst, dass es mit der Übung immer einfacher wird und die Lernkurve ziemlich steil ist, aber nun zu meiner Frage: 

Habt ihr Tipps wie ich Anfangen könnte? Irgendwelche UI Design Prizipien oder etwas vergleichbares? Wie ist geht man vor?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für eure Hilfe im vorraus


----------



## M.L. (8. Sep 2020)

HTML, CSS und JavaScript stellen die elementare Basis im Frontend dar. Für das UI-Design gibt es keine absolute Empfehlung, aber idR sollte man Prinzipien wie "Flat Design", "Mobile-Only" (ehemals "Mobile-First"), "Corporate Design",... beachten. Und da eine Webpräsenz auch auf mobilen Geräten (sprich: tendenziell geringere Bandbreite, weniger Auflösung, weniger Navigationsmöglichkeiten,....) auch passabel schnell laufen und laden sollte, könnte man sich Bibliotheken wie Svelte, Vue.js, Bootstrap, ReactJs oder Frameworks wie Angular anschauen (wobei Angular umfassend ist und die steilste Lernkurve hat). Und Content Management Systeme ebenso (spez. zum zentralen Verwalten von mehreren Webseiten oder -präsenzen).


----------



## Kirby.exe (8. Sep 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Infos  Ich werde mich dann mal bzgl. Design Prinzipien einlesen


----------



## Dukel (8. Sep 2020)

Zum Thema Webdesign gibt es ein freies eBook.





						Inhaltsverzeichnis
					

Webdesign - Das Handbuch zur Webgestaltung - Inhaltsverzeichnis



					openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de


----------



## Thallius (8. Sep 2020)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich würde immer noch mit

selfhtml.org

anfangen. Das ist natürlich oldschool weil man muss lesen und so aber dafür versteht man danach die Grundlagen von HTML. Es bringt doch nix wenn man irgendwelche dicken Frameworks und Tools nimmt und dann den erzeugten Code überhaupt nicht kapiert und beim ersten Fehler da wie Ochs vorm Berg steht und auf Stackoverflow nach Hilfe schreien muss.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## sascha-sphw (8. Sep 2020)

Ich würde vielleicht noch anmerken, dass man in der Regel eine Grenze zwischen Web Development und Web Design zieht.

Im Normalfall ist es ja so, dass der Developer ein fertiges Design vom Designer bekommt. Es ist also für einen Developer nicht zwingend erforderlich ein Design von 0 auf erstellen zu können, ein gegebenes Design in HTML/CSS/JavaScript umsetzten zu können hingegen schon.

Ich habe bisher auch noch niemanden kennen gelernt, der beide Seiten in gleicher Qualität anbieten konnte. In allen Fällen gab es eine sichtliche Tendenz in eine Richtung.


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (8. Sep 2020)

sascha-sphw hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde vielleicht noch anmerken, dass man in der Regel eine Grenze zwischen Web Development und Web Design zieht.
> 
> Im Normalfall ist es ja so, dass der Developer ein fertiges Design vom Designer bekommt. Es ist also für einen Developer nicht zwingend erforderlich ein Design von 0 auf erstellen zu können, ein gegebenes Design in HTML/CSS/JavaScript umsetzten zu können hingegen schon.
> 
> Ich habe bisher auch noch niemanden kennen gelernt, der beide Seiten in gleicher Qualität anbieten konnte. In allen Fällen gab es eine sichtliche Tendenz in eine Richtung.



So ziemlich genau das Gleiche wollte ich auch antworten. Design und Entwicklung sind 2 verschiedene Sachen, sogar verschiedene Studiengänge. Designer ticken nach eigener Erfahrung schon ganz anders als Entwickler. Designer denken halt mit jedem Pinselstrich darüber nach welche Wirkung die Farbe, Form oder Größe eines Elementes auf den Anwender hat und ob die Bedienung für den Anwender intuitiv und idiotensicher ist. Glaub mir, als Entwickler möchtest du dir darüber nur bedingt Gedanken machen, technische Herausforderungen nehmen dich meist zu genüge ein. Ich kriege meist ein fertiges "Bild" von einer Komponente und ich muss diese genau so bauen, und ich bin froh darüber. Alles, was auf dem "Bild" zu sehen ist, wurde vorher außerdem vom Designer mit den Stackholdern durchgesprochen und abgenommen.


----------



## Kirby.exe (8. Sep 2020)

Ok gut zu wissen xD Ich habe damit nämlich meine größten Probleme xD ich werde trotzdem damit etwas herumprobieren und mal beide Seiten für eine eigene Webseite machen


----------



## sascha-sphw (8. Sep 2020)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe damit nämlich meine größten Probleme xD


Nicht nur Du! Ich bin so untalentiert was Design angeht, bei mir sieht sogar ein Strichmännchen schlecht aus. 🙃


----------



## Kirby.exe (8. Sep 2020)

sascha-sphw hat gesagt.:


> Nicht nur Du! Ich bin so untalentiert was Design angeht, bei mir sieht sogar ein Strichmännchen schlecht aus. 🙃


Kenne ich zu gut😂


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (8. Sep 2020)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> ich werde trotzdem damit etwas herumprobieren und mal beide Seiten für eine eigene Webseite machen


Ich baue auch zusätzlich Webseiten hobbymäßig und natürlich nimmt mir da auch keiner die Designarbeit ab. Aber meisten hat man da nur ein paar Elemente, bei denen man sich einfach Inspiration im Web suchen kann. Manch andere Elemente sind auch von ihrer Natur aus schön genug für Hobbyprojekte.


----------



## Thallius (8. Sep 2020)

MoxxiManagarm hat gesagt.:


> Designer denken halt mit jedem Pinselstrich darüber nach welche Wirkung die Farbe, Form oder Größe eines Elementes auf den Anwender hat und ob die Bedienung für den Anwender intuitiv und idiotensicher ist.



Meiner Meinung nach kann ein gutes Produkt nur dann entstehen wenn die beiden Hand in Hand arbeiten. 
Ich habe noch nicht erlebt, dass ein Designer ein wirklich gutes UI erstellt hat ohne das ihm der Entwickler vorher gesagt hätte wie es grob aussehen muss damit die Funktionalität eben einfach und intuitiv ist. 
Wenn Du einen Designer machen läßt wie er will kriegst du ein Kunstwerk aber kein Werkzeug. Und ein Programm ist in meinen Augen in erster Linie ein Werkzeug. Was ja nicht bedeuten muss das das Werkzeug häßlich sein muss.
Ich designe meine Software zu 90% selber und lasse dann die Designer den Feinschliff machen. Ich achte aber eben auch schon darauf, dass die Buttons alle gleich aussehen und zusammen passen, gleiche Abstände haben, die gleichen Fonts verwendet werden und die Farben passen etc. 
Das scheint wiederum 90% der Entwickler total egal zu sein, weil sie sich eben überhaupt nicht damit beschäftigen.


----------



## mrBrown (8. Sep 2020)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Meiner Meinung nach kann ein gutes Produkt nur dann entstehen wenn die beiden Hand in Hand arbeiten.
> Ich habe noch nicht erlebt, dass ein Designer ein wirklich gutes UI erstellt hat ohne das ihm der Entwickler vorher gesagt hätte wie es grob aussehen muss damit die Funktionalität eben einfach und intuitiv ist.
> Wenn Du einen Designer machen läßt wie er will kriegst du ein Kunstwerk aber kein Werkzeug.


Gibt eben gute und schlechte Designer, und ein Designer dem man bei seinem Job helfen muss, fällt eher in letztere Kategorie. Design ist bei Software mehr als nur „schön aussehen“, im Print-Bereich mag das noch so sein, aber bei interaktiven Dingen ist Benutzbarkeit Teil des Designs.

Dein erster Punkt gilt aber ganz generell immer, und ist nicht begrenzt auf Entwickler und Designer.


----------

